# What's easiest?



## 2Sticks

For someone (me) who has absolutely no idea what their doing what would be the easiest cheese to make? Maybe something spreadable with some herbs in it. Is there anything out there like that, that I might be able to stumble through?

Thanks...Tamera


----------



## goatsareus

try the vinegar cheese in the first post..
http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,775.0.html


----------



## Guest

Fromage Blanc... it's the best! Easy to season too.

Sara


----------



## Sondra

Sara is right but with out any supplies you can use vinegar or buttermilk to culture a soft chevre type cheese.
try some of it with natural strawberry jam and put on vanilla waffers awsome little cheese cakes.


----------



## 2Sticks

Thanks for your great suggestions! Are the recipes stickies on the forum?

Tamera


----------



## Sondra

Think there is some in the recipe sticky at the top.


----------



## paulaswrld

I always suggest Fromage blanc and then Feta.

Good Luck,

Paula


----------



## 2Sticks

I made the Formage Blanc and I didn't like it at all. I thought it had a bitter undertone and wasn't as creamy as cream cheese. I added some cheese salt , minced galic, orangano, parsley, basil and spike, stirred it up and stuck it back in the fridge. Here's the funny part, I took it with me on Friday night to a dinner and everybody went wild over it. They cleaned it out in nothing flat and kept telling me that that I need to make it again. I can't figure it out, what am I tasting that no one else did? I wouldn't even eat it and everyone else was hovering around the bowl.

Is there some way to make it sweet, on the order of cream cheese with strawberries or pineapple? I let it hang for 8 hrs was that to long? I intend to try again this week so I need pointers.

Tamera


----------



## Guest

Hi Tamera,

What recipe did you use?

Christy


----------



## 2Sticks

Hi Christy,
I just used the instructions on the package of starter from New England Cheesemaking Supply Co.

Tamera


----------



## Sondra

Believe there is a recipe from Christy up in the recipe section


----------



## 2Sticks

Hi Sondra,
I went and looked at the receipe you are talking about, and that's exactly what I did. Just like Christy's receipe says.
can't figure it out.

Suggestions?

Tamera


----------



## Guest

Tamera, 

'Bitter undertone' usually means too much rennet. I don't necessarily think there is too much rennet in those packets but you may be extra sensitive to the taste of it. I use those packets too, but I use 1 1/2 to 2 times more milk than the recipe indicates. There is plenty of culture and rennet in the pkt to make cheese this way and it is creamier than using only 1 gallon. I hope making it this way would dilute the rennet enough that you don't pick up on any bitterness.

Christy


----------



## 2Sticks

Christy,
Thank you so much for the explaination. I couldn't understand why no one else could taste it. I'm going to try using more milk this time. Could you give me some suggestions on what to mix in the finished product. I would love to be able to have it taste like "Alouette"(sp?) that you can get from the store, or something on the sweet side lide the cream cheese that's already mixed with Strawberries etc for spreading. 

Thanks again for clearing up the mystery. I start by using 1 1/2 times the milk and see how it goes.

Tamera


----------



## stacy adams

I'm wondering if honey would work..?


----------



## Sondra

I use honey and then any NATURAL Jams love the lemon and strawberry also my favorite is black rasberry


----------

